# My New Tacoma With a Western, Tell me what you think?? It's fully customized..



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is My 2005 TACOMA access cab; this is a Western Suburbanite, installed customized are the marker lights, and strobe lights in all four lights, head lights and tail lights, more brighter than any cop or fire engine lights, 80 Watts. Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice truck. Plow lights are a little low, they look equal or lower than the regular headlights. But other than that, nice!


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i know, the plow isn't all that huge when compared to the professional plows, i guess they only make 7'4" suburbanites for trucks like the tacoma that i have. So the blade is not high in height, therefore the lights are a little low. After i'm through with this truck, and if i have enough doe, i'll probably look into investing into a ford heavy duty diesel, and put a pro plow on. But as for now, the plow that I have only works with small congested areas, like small strip malls, small courts, and lots.. i haven't made much money off of plowing just yet though.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks great you got the power for this rig and its what i do (tight places) so you just need spreader or do you got one the real money is chemicals..psyou might wana get a linner for the blade they work great..


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

actually i do have a spreader, i think it holds 500 pounds of salt, but since i don't have many accounts, i detached it for now. whats a linner, what's it do??


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

I just got my 06 Taco Sport, x cab, 4x4, v6, a/t, Red, All Advertised up with lettering, WOW Luv it. No plow, Its just for payup Estimating payup and to wheel around(Boss truck).


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

check out this link http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ms&p=sn
they work great. go to plow accessories ,non-stick snow plow liners


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Great looking set up on a VERY capable truck. I'm actually considering the Tundra if they get into the HD market. You just can't beat a Toyota. Case closed.

BTW, I'm glad you posted some pics. I wondered what that setup would look like. But like I said, sharp rig.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

here is a pic of liner


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

hey thanks for posting the liner information, it's really neat and i'll look into getting it..


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Sweetpete said:


> Great looking set up on a VERY capable truck. I'm actually considering the Tundra if they get into the HD market. You just can't beat a Toyota. Case closed.
> 
> BTW, I'm glad you posted some pics. I wondered what that setup would look like. But like I said, sharp rig.


thanks man, i appreciate that. Yeah I purchased the truck, and one of the biggest reasons was that it was a toyota. when i first got the truck, i took it to the shop and i tried to put a boss blade on it, but they told me that boss doesn't make plows for the tacoma so, i guess they searched and selected the western one. And i'll tell you, i've plowed on more than a few occasions and it does work. It also says not to go past 45 mph while transporting the blade, but i've done like 90 lol. It says not to plow more than 10 mph, and i've plowed it 25 to 30 mph.. so i pushed the limit, and it worked very well. 
When I first went to the dealership to get the Tacoma, I wasn't expecting the new body styling, i thought they looked like the older versions, and i was like impressed.. i just had to get it over the tundra, but i hear they are re-doing the tundra also  i'll have to look into that, i'm very exited about that because in the near future, i wanna get a heavy duty truck with a pro plow..


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

P.S.

Don't get me wrong, the Tacoma can take a serious beating and still run with the best of them. I would consider the Tacoma, myself, it's just the bed is a little small for what I use my truck for the rest of the year.

So, I really need a BIG bed. But, like I said earlier, I'd really like to see how they develop the Tundra into a HD truck and if I think it'll fit the bill, I'll go for it.

But definately, your Tacoma looks killer and I know it'll last you a good while. Happy pushing.:salute:


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

nice lookin rig there ghost,, im thinkin of puttin a western suburinaite on my tundra next year? i know there not made for commercial use put just for my own yard and to play around with,, they only weigh 250 lbs, with the v8 ive got plenty of power , good luck with it


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

dj&sonplowing said:


> nice lookin rig there ghost,, im thinkin of puttin a western suburinaite on my tundra next year? i know there not made for commercial use put just for my own yard and to play around with,, they only weigh 250 lbs, with the v8 ive got plenty of power , good luck with it


dude, if you have a tundra, why not just go with the commercial one? your better off with the pro style type plow that the poly


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

ghosttridder said:


> dude, if you have a tundra, why not just go with the commercial one? your better off with the pro style type plow that the poly


 No , i dont want to carrry that much weitght on the front end. the suburbanite is made for the tundra and smaller trucks. the pro plow is very heavy,i have one on my 3/4 ton chev, they tip the scale at 1000lbs 8 foot contractor grade , no i dont want the weight that little one is just fine


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

so, what are you going to do with the suburbanite plow? i mean like what are you going to use it for? 

For me I'm using it for Plowing commercially, and it works. The best part about it is that it's so light, it doesn't break or bend easily and it costs cheaper, and i can get around corners those big heavy duty plows can't.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

here's some more pics for ya'll.. all washed up..


----------



## tcalb2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have an 05 tacoma reg cab and I was looking into a setup like yours. I'm between fisher, western and curtis. How much did your western cost?


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Clearance Lights*

Did you do the clearance lights yourself or have someone do them for you? if you did how hard were they to install and where did you purchase them from.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

gmcsierra1500;382641 said:


> Did you do the clearance lights yourself or have someone do them for you? if you did how hard were they to install and where did you purchase them from.


I was wondering the same thing.

I dont think they came like that from the factory did they?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You can get clearance lights from NAPA or some store like that or a truck dealer, and it is not hard to install them. You have to measure where you want them, you can make them evenly spaced like his or traditionally spaced with the cluster of three in the middle like this: http://www.alvielou2001.com/p2710.jpg then you mount them via two screws or bolts, make sure the rubber gasket works well, or the roof will rust and leak, then get in the truck and run the wires down between the celing and the roof and some trucks have a wire there that you can connect into behind the cab. If not, you can run them to your marker lights on the side or front or tail.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just remember that if your truck has a headliner, remove it BEFORE drilling. I really want to get some clearance lights on my truck, but I'm too scarred to do them myself and don't want to pay for a shop to do them.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Keep buying foreign and you will put us all out of work We all will be walking prsport ..So just keep it up...My thoughts....


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

ROCKY H;383203 said:


> Keep buying foreign and you will put us all out of work We all will be walking prsport ..So just keep it up...My thoughts....


Agreed. I've always bought american and that will never change... That new Tundra looks like a joke to me anyhow, I dont mean any offense to those of you that drive em, just my opinion


----------



## Young gun (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like a nice truck, but I'll stick with my F350 Diesel 8.5 ft. western.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snowbrdr360;383218 said:


> Agreed. I've always bought american and that will never change... That new Tundra looks like a joke to me anyhow, I dont mean any offense to those of you that drive em, just my opinion


You guys do realize that Toyota is built in the US, right? Next time you're on an 'American' car lot take a look at some of the final build sites, you might be surprised.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

festerw;383261 said:


> You guys do realize that Toyota is built in the US, right? Next time you're on an 'American' car lot take a look at some of the final build sites, you might be surprised.


May be built or have its final assembly in American, but its still an import to me... I'm with you guys, I'll stick to good ol american iron!


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;383278 said:


> May be built or have its final assembly in American, but its still an import to me... I'm with you guys, I'll stick to good ol american iron!


100% the cash stills go back to the jap! give me one of thooes trucks for a day, if it holds then we can talk jap crap


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well maybe they got a deal on the toyota .. the last time i checked we had something called "freedom" that also included buying anything we want netime we want .. no matter what "brand name" it is ... just my .002


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Check the tag*

BUY AMERICAN MADE!, SEND THE IMPORTS BACK!!!! Look at the tag-Made in CHINA goes first! Hippy.


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

I am happy to see all these Tacomas with plows. So putting a plow on a Tacoma isn't a problem? My last Toyota, I heard they wouldn't put plows on trucks with air bags. Maybe Tacomas don't have airbags? I don't know, but I'm going to look at some Tacomas today. I need a new one. THANKS


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

airbags have nothing to do with the plow systems. However, there are very few, if any plows for the newer toy's yet.

I have a 94 toy with a Fisher LD 6' 9". It is the ultimate driveway truck. It get's it done! I can turn around with the plow in almost any driveway. I'd love to see some guys do that in the big f250/350/450/550's or 2500/3500/4500/5500's. You guys need to remember to compare the right trucks when you go on your ignorant 'buy heavy-duty american' trucks bashings. If you stacked a Toyota against a S10, ranger, colorado, etc I think you would be pleasantly surprised by their quality and durability. But keep on trying to ignore the #1 auto builder in the world. Oh yah, my 05 F350 sits parked virtually all winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw a Fishers on brand new Tacomas and Tundras and a Toyota dealer yesterday. I was surprised to see them on trucks at the dealer.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

If that Tundra comes out in a 1 ton, my F350 will be going bye bye.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Bernie Lomax;385252 said:


> If that Tundra comes out in a 1 ton, my F350 will be going bye bye.


I doubt it. The only way the Super Duties will be leaving is if Ford shoots themselves in the foot. I think there are plenty of people out there that would stay American, or atleast one of the major three. I don't even want to get into it in this thread. This is just to show of a nice truck!


----------



## rlasonde (Dec 21, 2005)

hey looks good, i have an 07 tacoma access cab V6 4 X 4 and am considering putting on a snoway 6' 9" plow to do 20ish driveway accounts i have. just curious how the truck pushes snow and how the stock tires are in the snow? thanks


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

ameyerman;383312 said:


> 100% the cash stills go back to the jap! give me one of thooes trucks for a day, if it holds then we can talk jap crap


You call that thing a truck


----------



## Little Truck (Jun 23, 2007)

I cant believe this turned into a bashing thread?

It is about keeping American people working on the job right. Toyota's are also made here in Indiana and I can tell you that the so called "Made in USA" products have less involvement in America than you think. And don't get me started on where the money goes. It sure as hell don't go into the workers pockets at the end of the year, did you see the last bonus for "Dr. Z".


Besides, my work truck is a GMC W4000 series, it is just a rebadged Isuzu NPR truck. What all this discusion make that thing? It says "GMC" on the front...

Stop showing ignorance. I tried to buy an American car last go round, a large percentage of the car was made in Mexico, and the other large percent made in Canada left very little of the thing to be made in USA. The Toyota's and Honda's that are made here have a larger percentage of American made parts than many GM cars.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Not bad........for an import.

No offense.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*wow*

wow I think we are all confused......there is no more made in America.......I wish there was....but the liberals and government have pushed us...the little man out.....if you think that your ford,chevy,dodge,and so on are all American your wrong they have bin sleeping around and have outside parts in them.........don't be mad because this guy has a nice truck....and its a jap......I went to iraq and back and I have seen military gear made out of the country.........but if there was a true American made truck.... COUNT ME IN......P.S. my gmc is made in America...:salute:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wow the places this thread has gone. im still with you guys on the jap truck thing. it just dont feel right. give me my GMC any day


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*Ford all the way*

Let me think about it ,,ummm,,, a truck that lasts for a while.....5 years plowing, 6 years towing ( lawncare) and an every day vehicle... oh yeah my little ford ranger...100% made in the US. SO a non heavy duty truck,doing a heavy duty job is made by ford....
I got it ...... To me ford is a good product.it is how you drive and take care of your vehicle...sorry to say that lots of chevy and ford truck owners treat their trucks like s**t ,and at the end they say that it broke on them...Nah My next big purchase is an F250.I might get a chevy 2500hd but will se where I get a better deal.


----------



## Diagonal Brace (Jan 5, 2006)

*GMC made in Japan*

I am with Little Truck. We run 5 GMC W7000's that are bulletproof. Isuzu motors that never give a problem. My 06 Sierra 2500 HD has more play in the door hinges that my 20 year old International. The only reason I buy GM (JM as my uncle used to call them) is because of the Duramax and I am sure that if Toyota were to market a truck with a diesel in North America the big three would be toast in that market. Made in the US of A means generally inferior technology; what kind of TV do you guys watch? tymusic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Good for you. I wondered about the new Taco's....

I am a little suprised about the "Jap" comments. Way to be politically correct here. There is something about Jap that screams racism.....

*"Made in the US of A means generally inferior technology; what kind of TV do you guys watch? "*
Well, I wouldn't exactly say that. I mean, we have one of the most advanced military forces in the world. Let's be honest here, it comes down to specific products where that comment would apply.

BY the way, for all the Ford guys out there. There are a lot of Ford's produced in Canada. Ask the Canucks eh.

Dodge, They have trucks made in Mexico....

GM, well I don't know but you should get the point.

I buy what is a good product. I have had them all. Ford SD's, Chevy 2500HD and a Dodge CTD. They have all been back for warranty work. Ford's more than any other, matter of fact.

The wifes 4 runner, been back one. For a gasket getting messed up. If you want to know, that was the best warranty experience I have ever had. I am all for using USA products, but they have to be the best product in that group for me to buy it.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

how much did that western plow cost


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

ghosttridder,

Do you have any pictures showing you plowing with your Toyota Tacoma and the Suburbanite plow?

Its been a while since your original post. How do you like the truck and the plow?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Looks good, however if anyone else is looking for a plow you could put a snoway on which will fit and is of commercial grade. One guy around here has one on a little mazada, its pretty cool lol.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Jef Bearden (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright, we know you have money because Tacoma's go for as much as a full size truck. Since they don't make a V-plow for something so small, I am suggesting that you buy some add-on wings. They're about $150 (i think) from Northern Tool. It's my opinion that you will just be frustrated using a hich performance truck and a low performing plow.


----------

